# door handle paint flaking



## Hedrowin (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,
i just picked up an 06 cyclone grey metallic GTO. Everythign with the car is mint. only 18300 miles and clean interior. However on the drivers side the door handle has paint that is litterally flaking off the handle. No where else on the car. Are there some decent door handle upgrades i can do that wont look stupid on the car. Or would it be easier to just remove the handle from the car. get the paint code and respray the handle. Im at work and dont have any pics but its as simple as paint completly flaking off with the white plastic underneath showing.

Thanks to anyone that replies.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a fairly common issue with the GTOs. I haven't seen any aftermarket handles but I doubt your going to be able to just re-spray the handles and put them on to match.


----------



## Hedrowin (Sep 11, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> This is a fairly common issue with the GTOs. I haven't seen any aftermarket handles but I doubt your going to be able to just re-spray the handles and put them on to match.


 What would be your suggestion in this case then?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Probally have a shop paint the door handles and blend it into the door. Probally gonna run you a good $1500+ for it to be done right.

Julie's QSM got a scrape the size of a dime on the one door. Quote was for about $1500 just for 1 side to repaint and blend.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow. That paint shop is mighty proud of their work. Must be House of Kolor?... I've had my hood repainted, my SAP front bumper repainted twice, my driver's door repainted, my rear bumper extension which reads GTO painted with the lettering taped off, and sadly my door handles too, had to be repainted 2 or 3 years ago. At no time did any of the things I've had done cost anywhere near that price. I've been to 2 different body shops. The bodyshop at the stealership I bought the car from was a little higher then the bodyshop I go to now, but they were both in the same ballpark. 

My advice is get a quote and if you don't like what they tell you, shop around. It's a simple fix. They take your door handles off, paint them, put them back on. My only gripe is the plastic buttons that cover the screws on the inside of the door get boogered up when they have to pry them off to get to the screws so the handle can come off. It's just a visual eyesore in the interior, but I got over it.


----------



## Tishkevich (Jul 31, 2011)

hmm, i don't even have plastic covers covering my screws on the inside of my doors.. However, has anyone found out why these flake so much? Is this going to be a common reoccuring issue? I fortunately don't have this issue as of yet. Just picked up a 05 CGM M6 2 months ago. Loving it


----------

